# I love mystery snails



## CoryWM (Mar 26, 2008)

I wrote an article on why everyone should have them at their disposal. If you've got a few minutes for a read check it out.

http://www.tankgeek.com/2010/12/07/mystery-mystery-snails/#more-585

Enjoy,
Cory


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you forgot to mention that sometimes they get bored in the tank and like to climb out and ditch your tank... when they die, lets just say you don't want to be the one picking the carcass up because you'll want to barf.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 17, 2010)

neilshieh said:


> you forgot to mention that sometimes they get bored in the tank and like to climb out and ditch your tank... when they die, lets just say you don't want to be the one picking the carcass up because you'll want to barf.


I second that! Had 1 of my 10 kamakazee out the back of the tank. Nice 5.5ft drop. Faaaaaaaaaall CRACK! Oops


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

lol, about the snail climbing out. one of my buddy's snail climbed out and closed itself shut. luckily he found it in time to put it back in the tank. but i can sure imagine it cracking from a 4-5 feet drop. i've also been told from experience that the snail can outgrow their shell causing it to crack. this was what i was told from someone experience. havent experience it myself.


----------



## Franco (Jun 25, 2010)

If your snails are outgrowing their shells then you are definitely doing something wrong. Mystery snails need a lot of healthy food to keep their shells pristine.
I had thousands of mystery and apple snails at one point and never had any of them bail out so there is probably something in the water that they don't like.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^well yeah probably... i first kept these guys back when i just started out in the hobby... after spelling their dead bodies i was like forget this... MTS are better and then i got overrun with them and bought some assassin snails and now i'm short of snails to feed them


----------

